# Looking for some high nicotine tobaccos.



## Some Dark Holler (Oct 29, 2007)

I remember reading some topic awhile back, I think it was that mystery guess the tobacco deal, where IHT was talking ominously about some knock-you-on-your-ass 'baccy. Recently I've started thinking about how I'd like to try some of that stuff, and where better to ask for advice then the gorilla den?

So, Club Stogie, whatcha got?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Dark Flake Unscented
Black XX


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

SG Brown Rope No.4 is supposed to be pretty strong... It's on my list for a future purchase.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

GH brown twist
SG or GH (can't remember) brown bogie (supposed to be even higher N)
GH black rope


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SG XX black rope. Stuff is downright sickening, it packs that much of a punch!


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

i always thought purple cow had a good kick to it.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

for some reason, Briar Fox always kicks my butt


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm fairly sure C&D's Bow-Legged Bear is supposed to be rather strong with regards its nicotine content. I bought a tin of it myself without realising and have yet to dare give it a go.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Any of the SG or GH ropes. SG flakes, Balkan, Bracken, Chocolate, Kendal Cream (esp). To a bit lesser degree, I have to agree that Briar Fox has a nice kick, Bow-Legged Bear has a tough rep, and MacBaren Plumcake and Dark Twist are pretty punchy too. GLP Barbary Coast is another.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

AH excellent thread 

Nothing like riding the waves of yellow some nights :tu:tu:tu


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

Copenhagen. Try drying out a can and smoke that!


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Thillium said:


> Nothing like riding the waves of yellow some nights :tu:tu:tu


I'm confused. Yellow? Does too much nicotine tint your vision?



yamaha6000 said:


> Copenhagen. Try drying out a can and smoke that!


u


----------



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

965 always seems to kick me into next week.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

I smoke pretty much exclusively hi nic tobacs. These are my favorites:

Irish Flake
Bracken Flake
Erinmore Flake
University Flake
1792
Brown Rope #4


I usually smoke BF and IF with IF being my all time favorite tobacco. IF tastes great and has plenty of punch. Bracken flake is also very good and available online for as little as 28$ a pound.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Thillium said:


> AH excellent thread


You got that right. Lets me know what to stay away from.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

GH Kendal Kentucky can do ya good as well.
Many good choices offered above.

Can't believe mad hatter took so long to respond though


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

yamaha6000 said:


> Copenhagen. Try drying out a can and smoke that!


You can't smoke that. Can you?


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> SG XX black rope. Stuff is downright sickening, it packs that much of a punch!


I must warn you though, its takes a special man to be able to stomach this stuff, and not because of the nicotine, it just has a very strong tobacco taste, but if your looking for a good nicotine buzz, thats probably one of your best bets.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Bridges said:


> You can't smoke that. Can you?


Well technically you can smoke just about anything, the real question is, why the hell would you smoke that?!


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I have some of the Brown Bogie rope, its by far the strongest thing Ive tasted (havent had a lot of the others mentioned though)


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

A lot of Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Tobaccos that contain the Malawi or Zimbabwe fire cured Virginias are potent. Same for Samuel Gawith blends. 
If you like cigars as well, they have some of the closest _tasting_ blends to a cigar I have ever had.


----------



## icculus1946 (Apr 24, 2006)

Per GL Pease, his two strongest blends are Cumberland followed by Haddo's Delight.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Really? I felt Haddos Delight was rather light as I didn't feel it at all even after smoking a full bowl in one of my largest bowled pipes.


----------



## simmich (Jun 11, 2006)

I sometimes blend G-H Dark Plug with Dark Rope and/or Irish Twist...p


----------



## SAVFANJOE (Jan 13, 2008)

Scottish Ribbon from Ed Burak.....WOW!!!


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

Bridges said:


> You can't smoke that. Can you?


I suppose you could, but I wouldn't recommend it u


----------



## Mandrakespain (Nov 22, 2007)

I'll add St Bruno flake (one of my favourties no-nonsense tobaccos) and to me particularly, and i am not sure if it is the nicotine or something else, if I smoke Penzance i cannot sleep afterwards!

And of course twists & ropes....

Regards
Carlos


----------



## nycstogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Conneioeur pipe shop out of buisness!!
Where the hell do I get Scottish ribbion now???
whats like it???? Montgomery,gl pease?
nitthin! My pipes are Crying!!!
:sad:



SAVFANJOE said:


> Scottish Ribbon from Ed Burak.....WOW!!!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

A lot of high nicotine tobaccos are among my 
favorites, like Old Joe Krantz, Kendal Dark, Dark Bird's Eye 
and Night Train. I don't normally notice it much, but a 
couple of times, I got a little weak in the knees after 
a big bowl of Riverboat Gambler.


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> SG flakes, Balkan, Bracken, Chocolate, Kendal Cream (esp).


I nerer thought Balkan flake or Chockolate flake were high octane. But Bracken & 1792 are.



PadronMe said:


> Lets me know what to stay away from.


Indeed.


----------



## helmet (Feb 24, 2009)

suprised no one has mentioned Cao Old Ironsides??that is some strong stuff.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

bilder said:


> 965 always seems to kick me into next week.


I second that 965 hits like a bus. I'm a noob .. but I've smoked cigars that don't kick like 965. I read (perhaps it was here) that ppl were trying to figure out what part of 965 held the nic .... nobody seemed to know .. but everyone agreed that it held weight.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Dark Flake.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

hotw rattrays
royal yacht

so far these are the strongest ive tried or at least they seem strong to me.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

C&D - Old Joe Krantz
&
G&H - Dark Bird's Eye 
&
G&H - Kendal Kentucky


They will all rock you pretty good!


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree G&H Dark Birdseye is strong but also very good. Plus G&H Sliced Brown Twist. S&G 1792. Give some of the other Twist, Plugs or Pigtails a try should meet your needs


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Peterson Irish Flake
Night cap
Artisans blend


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

helmet said:


> suprised no one has mentioned Cao Old Ironsides??that is some strong stuff.


LOL! I just got a tin today. It tastes like Bill Baileys Balkan Blend but not quite as strong and thick (creamy) it seems. I like it. You can puff like crazy too and no bite. Nadda. Strong and smooth.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

the nightcap and mcbaren plumcake that i tried didnt seem that strong to me , maybe im at a different tolerance?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Five Brothers


----------

